# dur - portar



## Encolpius

What is the difference between those two verbs? Is dur old-fashioned? thank you.


----------



## betulina

Hi, Encolpius!

I think there is no difference between these two verbs. They might be the most perfect synonyms in Catalan. You can use either in any context or meaning. No difference at all for me. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## panjabigator

Les dues paraulas significan ho mateix que la paraula castella "traer" verdat?


----------



## News

No, panjabigator, jo diria que "portar" té dos significats diferents en castellà: "traer" i "llevar", depenent del context:

P.ex.
"Porta'm un llibre" = "Tráeme un libro"
"Porta-li un llibre" = "Llévale un libro"
"Porta un llibre sota el braç" = "Lleva un libro bajo el brazo"

("verdad" en català es diu "veritat")

Adéu!!


----------



## Cecilio

panjabigator said:


> Les dues paraules signifiquen el mateix que la paraula castellana "traer" veritat?



Hola, panjabi. Srien equivalents a "traer" i a "llevar".


----------



## ernest_

Encolpius said:


> What is the difference between those two verbs? Is dur old-fashioned? thank you.



It is a bit old-fashioned but still in general use, I think. In Barcelona you won't hear many people using dur, however in small towns dur is much more common than portar. Personally, I use portar except for the word emportar (take sth with sb), for which I use endur, instead. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Samaruc

I use both ("dur" and "portar") without any difference between them. The same applies to the derived verbs ("endur-se" and "emportar-se"). So, at least in Valencia, "dur" isn't old-fashioned at all.


----------



## betulina

As I more or less said above, I agree with Samaruc. For me "dur" is not old-fashioned at all and I use both without any difference.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hi, Encolpius.

I have many Balearic friends and often visit both Majorca and Menorca and I have never heard "portar" there: I have the impression that they only use "dur". 

I am a native from an area called Penedès and people use _portar_ more than _dur_ over there. If you ever come over here (Catalonia, València, Balearic Islands), you'll be understood with any of the two for sure!


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

A veure si soc l'unic, però sempre he vist diferenciar entre el que es duu de roba i els complements que es porten (bolsos, bosses, un penjoll, un llibre a la ma...)


----------



## betulina

RIU said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> A veure si soc l'unic, però sempre he vist diferenciar entre el que es duu de roba i els complements que es porten (bolsos, bosses, un penjoll, un llibre a la ma...)



Hola, RIU,

Què vols dir? "Duc" un jersei, però "porto" un llibre a la mà? Jo crec que no faig aquesta diferència, puc "portar" un jersei" i "dur" un llibre a la mà sense notar-hi cap diferència....


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola, RIU,
> 
> Què vols dir? "Duc" un jersei, però "porto" un llibre a la mà? Jo crec que no faig aquesta diferència, puc "portar" un jersei" i "dur" un llibre a la mà sense notar-hi cap diferència....


 
Jo tampoc no la faig, aquesta diferència.


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Hola, RIU,
> 
> Què vols dir? "Duc" un jersei, però "porto" un llibre a la mà? Jo crec que no faig aquesta diferència, puc "portar" un jersei" i "dur" un llibre a la mà sense notar-hi cap diferència....



Ja m'ho semblava... pot ser son manies de casa, passa que la meva avia sempre ens ho deia.


----------



## Samaruc

L'únic cas en què trobe que hi faig diferència és quan "portar" (o, millor, "portar-se") vol dir tenir un cert comportament. En aquest no ho diria mai amb "dur".

Porteu-vos bé!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I tant, ara que ho dius!!!


----------



## Carlos1980

Per cert , al català balear el participi del verb " dur " no és " dut" . sinó que " duit "


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Carlos1980 said:


> Per cert , al català balear el participi del verb " dur " no és " dut" . sinó que " duit "


 

Que guapo! Jo vull parlar com "valtros"...


----------



## Carlos1980

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Que guapo! Jo vull parlar com "valtros"...


 
Doncs suposo que vols parlar com els eïvissencs , encara que " valtros " també es pot escoltar per terres catalanes .


----------

